

Psychology of music preference - dunstad
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Psychology_of_music_preference

======
krick
This article might be quite nice example for why so many people angrily reject
calling psychology a "science". All that stuff is pretty much obvious in the
sense of "this is what one would assume about others music preferences", it's
all too ambiguous and, honestly, results of any "study" of that short may
change drastically, depending on expected results and research methods used.
The worst part of it is I very much believe there are some studies, that
"show" these results (I didn't bother to follow the links).

Of course, I haven't done any "psychological studies" on that matter, but I
dare to say that unbiased reality is much more prosaic and quite obvious for
anyone who has experience of, well, _communicating with people_. The
psychological portrait of a teenager who doesn't actually know about most of
music outside his favorite band/genre will correlate with the genre, because
he didn't really chose the genre: it is just part of subculture he belongs to,
which is obviously related to person's nature and culture of his
time/location. It doesn't have to (and probably even doesn't) depend on music
itself.

The same stays true about a person, that this teenager became after growing
up. Obviously, these guys will be majority of any study of the sorts.

Finding some relationship between music preferred and psychological portrait
_could_ be interesting among a group of individuals, who have broad knowledge
of music, and can name preferred genre, which they listen the most. These are
always a minority, and unsurprisingly, any stereotypes about relationship
between music preferences and personality just happen to be wrong to the point
of being hilarious: such big is incompatibility between "what this guy should
be listening to according to stereotypes" and "what he actually listens". Even
more often, though, anyone who has broad enough knowledge of music to _chose_
a genre, fails to _name_ a genre, because he really just has favorite _songs_
or _albums_ (for about any possible mood), not _bands_ and _genres_.

------
dunstad
I found it interesting how extraversion and openness to experience were
separate here. I've always parceled those two together, and anecdotally there
seems to be some correlation there.

